

Ask HN: Anyone awake at 4am and feel like critiquing my copywriting? - pinchyfingers

I'm going to distribute this sales letter all over Philadelphia and Bucks County tomorrow morning, I'd love to get some feedback while I still have time. If anyone's interested, I'll upload the pdf somewhere.<p>https://www.dropbox.com/s/zk8onfzkvw6iazj/tom-hyndman-copywriting.pdf
======
beobab
I'd avoid using italics, if I were you. It makes the text disappear rather
than stand out, and it's one of your main points. I'd probably bold an
important sentence in each paragraph for that kind of flyer, and put it at the
front. Good job putting it out there for perusal. "They" say the best thing to
do is to go for it.

------
pinchyfingers
Thanks for the responses.

I've gotten some pretty detailed criticism from some other people who have
looked at it, and I'll probably be revising the letter all day.

------
ankit
It would be better if you add some visuals. IMHO, the document is very text
heavy.

